# vanilla-sources-2.6.32 updates?

## Nerevar

Anybody know why vanilla-sources-2.6.32 is no longer being updated?

2.6.32.35 is out but 2.6.32.29 is the latest in portage.

Thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

>  sys-kernel/vanilla-sources
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.6.38
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

in ~amd64

----------

## Nerevar

I've tried 2.6.33 through 2.6.36 and have always gone back to 2.6.32. I might try a newer kernel later, but for now I just like to know why the 2.6.32 series isn't being updated. Is there something wrong with it?

----------

## papahuhn

Why don't you get it from kernel.org yourself? vanilla is vanilla.

----------

## asturm

It's as easy as renaming the ebuild to the latest existing version and putting it to your local overlay, 'ebuild ... manifest' and then emerge -u vanilla-sources - Portage will do the rest. As to why there is no more official one I have no idea, maybe bugzilla knows more.

----------

## Nerevar

I've actually done the local ebuild thing to keep things current already. Seems it's a good mystery as to why portage is no longer being updated. I was just concerned it may be due to a problem I hadn't heard about. Thanks everyone!

----------

## asturm

I can imagine it gradually becoming harder to maintain by lacking behind some userspace deps, most notably xf86-video-intel. Lately I was booting into 2.6.32 again to investigate my post-32 kms external resolution regression, and X was simply broken.

What made you stay with the older kernel so far?

----------

## Nerevar

The newer kernels cause my PC system load to stay around .5 - .8 when idle and goes nuts when running X (> 1.5). Kernel 2.6.32 stays at 0.00 with X running (doing nothing) as you would expect. I think that problem started with 2.6.35 and continued with 2.6.36. Kernels 2.6.33 and 2.6.34 weren't stable at the time I tried them (X crashes). They may be alright now.

Kernel 2.6.32 has never given me any problems (just as no kernel before it ever gave me any problems). I've read a lot of good things about 2.6.38 and will give it a try soon.

I have been configuring everything by hand to make sure nothing weird happens with make oldconfig. Maybe I'm not enabling something that is necessary nowadays?

----------

## asturm

All I can say is there never happened anything weird using make oldconfig from 2.6.17 to 2.6.38.  :Wink: 

----------

## Nerevar

No, never!   :Very Happy: 

----------

